
$2.25 Lyft Line Rides. That’s Right - edward
http://blog.lyft.com/matchmuni/
======
matznerd
This was from a few weeks ago, was on HN already, and it has now expired. It
was in response to Uber bringing their Uber Pool (ride-sharing) down to $5
"anywhere" in SF. Lyft has since ended this offer, but made any ride in the
same area < $5, simply undercutting Uber Pool.

"Seven days ago, we matched MUNI by lowering Lyft Line prices to $2.25 for a
limited time. And your response was amazing. So, instead of letting the Drive
Happy District disappear, we’re keeping low prices around longer!

Starting tonight, we’re setting a $5 price cap on all Lyft Line rides in the
Drive Happy District, so you never pay more than $5. No coupon necessary, so
go forth and spread the news to all of your friends! Just request a ride to
and from anywhere in the District, and you’re golden."

[http://blog.lyft.com/posts/lyftline5](http://blog.lyft.com/posts/lyftline5)

